# corn beef and cabbage



## wyliegirl (Dec 23, 2009)

i know they cant eat lettuce what about cabbage and corn beef


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Cabbage is fine. I'd be leery of corned beef because of the high sodium content and the dubious hormones in beef. Try boiled chicken or mealworms instead if you feel your mice must have meat.


----------



## Winnie (Dec 15, 2012)

I agree with the above. Another alternative might be canned tuna- I know my babies love it, but it's a little on the heavy side, so give it in small amounts.


----------

